# لو سألتك انت مصري تقولي ايه!!!!



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

نورتي الموضوع يا بنوته


----------



## watergold (22 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههه مقدرش انكر اني ما ضحكت انا كنت عاوز اتجاهل الموضوع خخخخ لكن بالفعل ضحكت في ناس بتقول انها مكسوفة انها مصرية لكن لما تشوف امور كدا هههههه يعترفوا انهم مصريين حقيقين هههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------

